# 2005 Scion XB mini build.



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Not exactly sure on all the gear yet. I may just do it in several phases. The factory head unit died so I replaced it and now I'm itching to do more.

The goal. Get some bass while using as few watts as possible and not giving up what little space I have in the back for hauling groceries and parts.

Gear that I'm sure of, the rest will get sorted out as I go.

Head unit JVC KW-XR810 double din.

4 Kicker Comp 8" 

Sub amp Kenwood KAC-8152D 

Right now it has all factory Pioneer speakers for the mids/highs. They sound much better with the new headunit. I may swap in some better stuff and run another amp for the mids/highs but thats later on.

I chose the Kickers for 3 reasons. They were super cheap. They can be used in sealed, ported, or "free air". They only need 100 wrms so I'm not going to have to do huge electrical upgrades.

I'm starting the build with the sub enclosure. I'll be using the lift gate door as the enclouser to make use of the dead space inside it. I will deaden the inside really good and brace it with MDF to keep the sheetmetal from resonating. I have no idea what to expect from this set up but I'm going to give it a shot anyways.

The subs.










Started making the template for the baffle. 










Test fitting the baffle. Needs a bit more trimming. I'll be flush mounting the subs and the baffle is 1.5" thick.










Oh and there are rear speakers also so we can avoid that whole drawn out debate on this build. I'm also not trying to set any SPL records here or put any JL systems to shame so there probably won't be much to talk about now. :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Sweet...have fun on your very own personal build....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 4 2010, 12:04 AM~19233410
> *Not exactly sure on all the gear yet. I may just do it in several phases. The factory head unit died so I replaced it and now I'm itching to do more.
> 
> The goal. Get some bass while using as few watts as possible and not giving up what little space I have in the back for hauling groceries and parts.
> ...


DID THIS IN MY JEEP WITH SOME OLDER KICKER COMPS. FROM EXPERIENCE, START SHOPPING AROUND FOR SOME ADDED CYLINDERS FOR THE BACK HATCH


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Dec 4 2010, 03:19 AM~19234576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt. The factory shocks barely lift the stock gate. Luckily my local auto parts store has a couple of cool older guys that are always helpfull when it comes to finding the weird and obscure parts I need.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I finished trimming the baffle and cut the opening s for the subs.

I used my trusty home made circle jig and router to make the cuts.










I also cut the top piece of the baffle for flushing the subs.



















Then I transfered the openings to the rear gate and removed any sheet metal that was in the way.



















Propped the baffle in place. There will be plenty of room for the magnets.



















I need to start on the filler pieces now for sealing off the lift gate and sort out how I want to attach it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats going to look pretty cool. I'm thinking about getting some of those same speakers for mine since I'm limited on space also. Nice work bro, I'll be keeping an eye on this build!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Dec 4 2010, 08:18 PM~19238978
> *Thats going to look pretty cool. I'm thinking about getting some of those same speakers for mine since I'm limited on space also. Nice work bro, I'll be keeping an eye on this build!!!
> *


You plan on running them free air in your ride? This set up will behave more like a sealed box than free air since the door is so small.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I made the top filler piece. What a pain in the ass this was to get a good flush fit. lots of small cuts and sanding.










I also added an extra strip of MDF for a stronger joint.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 5 2010, 12:21 AM~19241358
> *I made the top filler piece. What a pain in the ass this was to get a good flush fit. lots of small cuts and sanding.
> 
> 
> ...


IT CAME OUT PRETTY NICE THOUGH, SO IT WORKED


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm pleased with how it turned out just not the fact that it took 3 hours to do it. :burn:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Made some good progress this afternoon.

Made the backer piece that fills the void on the side and bottom.










Tacked it to the baffle for test fittment.










Just needs a little sanding and it should fit like a glove.



















Tacked the trim panel on and sanded all the edges for a good fit of all the pieces.
I'm going to cut the opening around the subs where it's marked to get rid of the pointed pieces.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Nice. wanted to do this in my tahoe with barn doors


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 4 2010, 10:17 PM~19241317
> *You plan on running them free air in your ride? This set up will behave more like a sealed box than free air since the door is so small.
> *


No, it would be in a sealed box.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Dec 5 2010, 04:58 PM~19245643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case there are much better subs to choose from. I wanted something that could be used free air and couldn't run the subs I would have liked to due to mounting depth.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice bro, cant wait to see what it looks like when done !!!
Great work bro !!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man! Makes me want to start on my box build! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys.


Just about have the wood work dialed in now.

I routered all the corners tonight. 



















After that I got busy on making the grill panel. This will be removable and will be covered in grill cloth for a more stealth install. I bored a bunch of holes in it to lighten it up. Routered all the edges on this also so the openings won't show throught the grill cloth.










It's coming together now.



















I'm waiting on the grill cloth and grill pegs to get here to be able to finish the baffle up. I'll turn my attention to sorting out a good way of mounting all this to the door in the mean time.


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

will the struts that hold the door open be able to hold that shit up it looks kinda heavy???


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll be replacing them with a stronger set.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

looks nice good work


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks.

I have my plan of attack figured out for mounting this to the door. I got started on the bracket for the upper edge.

I welded up a piece that I can glue and screw to the baffle and then bolt to the door. I'll use some form of weather stripping or silicon to seal it up and keep it from sqeeking.










It follows the curve of the door so I can torque it down without distorting the door or baffle.










I also decided to lighten the bottom baffle after feeling the difference in the grill panel after boring the holes open.










I need to pick up some fasteners tomorrow and hopefully get it bolted up to the door for a test fit.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 5 2010, 09:37 PM~19249052
> *Thanks.
> In that case there are much better subs to choose from. I wanted something that could be used free air and couldn't run the subs I would have liked to due to mounting depth.
> *


What kind would you recommend for a small sealed box then?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Dec 8 2010, 12:38 AM~19269134
> *What kind would you recommend for a small sealed box then?
> *


How "small" are you talking cubic foot wise.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Got the bracket glued and srewed in place. I also welded some bolts in it so I only need to use 1 wrench for tightening the fasteners.










Also got all the other mounting holes drilled and had to get creative on a few of the bolts. These bolts get sandwiched between the base layer and trim panel. I welded a tab on them to keep them from turning.










Then I notched the panel for them to sit flush.










Everything is glued and screwed. Just need to let it sit until the glue sets up.










The rest of the parts for doing the grill came today so thats next on the list.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Good to see someone think of minor details like these. sometimes things are so easily overlooked! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 8 2010, 03:12 PM~19273390
> *Good to see someone think of minor details like these. sometimes things are so easily overlooked!  :biggrin:
> *


I'm all about the details. Not to say I don't over look my fair share of them though from time to time.  

I chose to hide those bolts to give it a cleaner look. I want it to look nice incase I pop the grill off to show the work that was done. There will be some exposed bolts on the lower edge but they won't be seen with the gate closed, and I'm using S/S button head allens to make them look decent at least.




Got busy on the grill tonight. Using these ball studs to hold the grill on.










Pressed all the cups into the baffle. I probably used way more than needed but I didn't want the grill to slap against the baffle.










I also installed the ball end in the grill but forgot to take pics. I put some aluminum screen on the back of the grill to give extra protection against damage since the grill cloth isn't very sturdy. I had to slap a coat of black on it because the bare wood was showing through the grill cloth.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Looks Awesome! Attention to Detail!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 8 2010, 11:24 PM~19278839
> * Looks Awesome!  Attention to Detail!
> *


Thanks man. It's moving right along.



Covered the grill frame.










Made sure to keep the fabric from puckering at the corners.










Test fit it to the baffle.










Picked up some carpet thats a real close match to the interior color for the baffle and got busy wrapping it up.










Once again made sure the corners were nice and smooth. I was surprised I managed to, I usually always mess this step up.



















Just need to let the glue set up completely then trim the carpet from the sockets for the grill studs and it's ready for install.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

you are one creative mother fucker


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 8 2010, 11:20 PM~19278794
> *I'm all about the details. Not to say I don't over look my fair share of them though from time to time.
> 
> I chose to hide those bolts to give it a cleaner look. I want it to look nice incase I pop the grill off to show the work that was done. There will be some exposed bolts on the lower edge but they won't be seen with the gate closed, and I'm using S/S button head allens to make them look decent at least.
> ...


Where did you get those, I have been looking at the local shops and no one even knows what I am talking about.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Sick as hell brother! One question though...is there anything you CAN'T do?lol


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

awsome work you have got some skills


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Dec 9 2010, 08:01 PM~19286641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have lots of years under my belt so it helps. Thanks.







Decided to remove the wiper motor and chop the rest of the bracing out. Less metal equals less noise is how I see it. Then I started deadening the door. I had a full roll of dynamat left over from years ago so I put it to use. I'll be doing a foam layer over that as well.










I'm hoping to get the foam on tomorrow then run the wires through the door and get the baffle mounted. They are calling for snow so that may hold me up a bit.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 8 2010, 01:12 PM~19273390
> *Good to see someone think of minor details like these. sometimes things are so easily overlook
> ed!  :biggrin:
> *


Minor detail is this dudes middle name :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn Outhopu, are you this obsessed with everything you do or just cars? Shit you do is PERFECT


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Carpet turned out nice.Round corners are the hardest.Well they fight me every time


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Dec 10 2010, 07:21 AM~19291098
> *Damn Outhopu, are you this obsessed with everything you do or just cars?  Shit you do is PERFECT
> *


x2 been watching this build


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice build Byron, where's the amp rack?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Pretty impressive B! You're almost there!

Can't wait to see it when it's finished!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Dec 10 2010, 12:01 AM~19289037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll be mounting an amp under each seat. I'm trying to do it all super stealth since this is my daily that gets parked anywhere and everywhere. If nothing else the thieves will have to take some time to remove the shit or just take the whole car.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Gotcha


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well after setting it in the car I realized the carpet color wasn't what I wanted.










So 1 can of dye later and this should look much better.










Also trimmed the carpet from the mounting cups.










Made a cutting tool to make the cut clean. Just place it over the cup and smack it with a hammer.










Ran the wires through the factory boot.



















Covered the door in some noise blocker foam. Not sure what brand this is, it was given to me by a buddy of mine. 










*Heads up guys this glue is amazing and was only $7.50 at Pepboys. I did have to do a test piece to make sure it wouldn't melt the foam but it worked out real good. It was only in the 20's outside and it was still super sticky. I bought some 3M stuff for $13 a can that didn't work half as good. It sprays out in more of a webbed pattern not a spray like paint cans and the 3M stuff does. *


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 10 2010, 12:38 PM~19293460
> *Well after setting it in the car I realized the carpet color wasn't what I wanted.
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I WISH YOU LIVED BY ME, I WOULD HAVE YOU GET DOWN AND DO SOME CRAZY SHIT TO MY BOAT :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Dec 10 2010, 02:21 PM~19293289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny because I tried all summer to talk a buddy of mine into putting a system in his boat.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It gets old climbing in an outa them dam boats.

Oh an wear long sleeves of your stringing wires.That fiberglass will eat you up.Found that out first hand on 90 degree day.Itched forever


----------



## Gdog (Sep 25, 2010)

As usual, outstanding more than pro-quality craftsmanship :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn you does it all

Do you think you can stitch my khakis for me when you're done :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Dec 10 2010, 05:50 PM~19294960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my goal.  
Thanks.

______________________________________________________________

Got it bolted on last night.

To get a good seal against the door with it still being removable I laid down a bead of 100% silicon caulk and let it completely dry to form a gasket. 





































I think it looks much better now with it dyed black.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 11 2010, 02:36 PM~19301448
> *Damn you does it all
> 
> Do you think you can stitch my khakis for me when you're done  :biggrin:
> *


Would you be surprised if I told you I can work a sewing machine a little bit and could handle that? I'm a single father so I've got to do the "woman" work also when needed. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I forgot to post these. 

I made some backers to sandwich the door sheetmetal between these and the mdf to prevent the door from distorting causing it to leak. They also prevent the thin metal from splitting from fatiuge over time. Notice all the ends are rounded, if they were left square they would tear throught the sheetmetal.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 11 2010, 12:51 PM~19301526
> *Would you be surprised if I told you I can work a sewing machine a little bit and could handle that? I'm a single father so I've got to do the "woman" work also when needed. :biggrin:
> *


You know what? That doesn't surprise me one bit  

Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

amazing work. realley good stuff.


as is now - does the rear lift struts support the rear being held up with the baffle in place - no subs mounted yet ?

any idea estimated weight removed from factory pannel / bracing / wiper motor ext... vs the weight added of new wood baffle + subs ?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

any exterior pics of the entire vehicle?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette+Dec 11 2010, 03:39 PM~19301762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a bone stock Silver XB with 6 years of bumps and bruises, nothing really worth posting.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 10 2010, 02:33 PM~19294330
> *Thanks Marc.
> Well the subs are almost in at least. Then I have to run all the cables and upgrade the factory power and grounds. I have a feeling the stock mids/highs aren't going to satisfy me now though. I can see more interior panels being pulled soon.
> :burn:
> ...


WELL YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME SHOW OFF YOUR SKILLS ON MINE :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 12 2010, 12:02 AM~19304600
> *WELL YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME SHOW OFF YOUR SKILLS ON MINE :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to charge you drive time also, I won't get on an airplane. :cheesy: 


__________________________________________________________________

I had to make a grab handle from some round bar. The factory lift point is flimsy plastic and was already straining so I whipped this up before I tore the factory piece off.










I put a few coats of paint on it so it will be ready to install tomorrow. Then I can got on with mounting the subs.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dam bro, you getting down like James Brown! My hat's off to you bro can't wait to see them subs jumpin!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 02:51 PM~19307726
> *Dam bro, you getting down like James Brown!  My hat's off to you bro can't wait to see them subs jumpin!
> *


Thanks. This has turned out better than I even expected it to.

I used some spray on bedliner on the handle for better grip and wear resistance.










Put some dynamat on the back of the plate to keep it quiet.










Wired and mounted the subs.










With the grill on.










As you can see very little storage space has been lost and it's very hard to spot through the side glass with factory tint.










Now once this dam ice/snow storm blows through I'll have to get busy on mounting and wiring the amp.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks killer :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn that looks nice and clean bro!!!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Am I next? :biggrin: how heavy is the door now? Put new shocks on the door?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Dec 12 2010, 06:48 PM~19309323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure now you say something. I would have cut 2 of everything if I thought you'd want one. :twak: 

The door is very hard to open right now with the stock lifts. I added about 60lbs to the door. I'm looking for some new lifts today.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 12 2010, 01:48 AM~19304947
> *I'll have to charge you drive time also, I won't get on an airplane. :cheesy:
> 
> *


ha like mr. t.!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 13 2010, 12:24 PM~19314749
> *ha like mr. t.!
> *


Hey if I was meant to fly I would have been born with wings.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

B you might take a look at these support lifts.There made for g-body trunks.Small an compact.It's a start

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/parts/Sup...PartNumber=true

The great part i like is the box is hardly noticeable.An you still have tons of storage.

Are you gonna try an conceal the amps to at all?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll be mounting an amp under each seat. I'm trying to do it all super stealth since this is my daily that gets parked anywhere and everywhere. If nothing else the thieves will have to take some time to remove the shit or just take the whole car.

I've got a set of shocks on order they should be here tomorrow and I'll see how they work. The ones in your link have very little travel and won't really work for my application. Mine are 16" collapsed and 22.75" extended.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

you need the ones for the rear hatch off of a trans am, cool build by the way :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good idea on the Trans-am/Camaro hatch those things weigh a ton. I'll keep that in mind if the ones I've ordered don't work out. Thanks.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

You might want to try shocks off like a back hoe door,there pretty strong.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 12 2010, 04:37 PM~19308910
> *Thanks. This has turned out better than I even expected it to.
> 
> I used some spray on bedliner on the handle for better grip and wear resistance.
> ...


Turned out sweet! That gives me some ideas for my daily SUV, i haven't put subs in it cuz I didn't want to lose any cargo room


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 13 2010, 03:05 PM~19315305
> *Hey if I was meant to fly I would have been born with wings.
> *


then dont plan on going somewhere long distance with friends and drink milk beforehand...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 11 2010, 10:48 PM~19304947
> *I'll have to charge you drive time also, I won't get on an airplane. :cheesy:
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


PM ME SOME NUMBERS AND WE WILL SEE WHAT WE CAN WORK OUT. I KNOW YOU COULD DO SOME CRAZY SHIT TO MY BOAT AND MAKE IT LOOK SICK. HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Honestly man there is no way I could do any for you. I can barely keep up with the work load I've got going right now. If you were local it would be a different story.


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

................Sick...............

Killer install!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 15 2010, 12:58 PM~19334029
> *Honestly man there is no way I could do any for you. I can barely keep up with the work load I've got going right now. If you were local it would be a different story.
> *


OK, THANK ANYWAY


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Dec 16 2010, 06:16 PM~19345589
> *................Sick...............
> 
> Killer install!
> *


Thanks.







I finally got a set of lift shocks that will hold the door open.










Had to make some heavy duty brackets, the stock stamped steel pieces were not up for the extra load. I'm going to change the mount location slightly then paint them.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Had some free time today and the sun was out so I took atvantage of the warmer temps and started wiring the car and dropping in some new speakers.

Had to pull the wheel liner to get a spot that I could reach from inside to pull wire through. Then I opened up an existing hole for a grommet and silconed the grommet in place. Ran the wire into the cabin and siliconed around the wire to make sure it's weather tight.





































I sleeved the wire with some rubber hose to protect it since it has to run over a sheet metal edge.










Had to remove the cowl cover to drill it and run the wire though it.




























The power cable fit real nice it the clips that were there already from the factory.










At this point I started running speaker wires and then got side tracked and ended up installing the speakers also. They are an old set of 3 way Boston Acoustics Pro series with 6.5" midbass, 4" mid, and tweeter.

The stock speaker is rather odd, the whole thing is injection molded plastic. I did make use of it for the new speaker install though.



















I cut out the basket and dropped my new speaker into the frame for a direct fit to factory loction.




























Deadened the door, ran the wires and installed the drivers.




























Made mounting plates for the 4" to go in the factory dash location.










I ran a bead of silicon around the plates to prevent cancelation. I'm going to use some foam around the clips on the grill to seal up the other openings.










Now I need to finish the power and grounds and mount the amps.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Man I used to love my Boston Pro's! Miss having them!  

But looking good man!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

They have been boxed up for 10 years so I figured I'd throw them in since they would fit without having to do door builds. It's a mix and match build anyways, just grabing stuff from the basement and if it fits it's going in. I'm doing a Rockford 4 channel for them and will be powering the midbass seperatley from the mid and tweeter.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 21 2010, 09:00 AM~19383798
> *They have been boxed up for 10 years so I figured I'd throw them in since they would fit without having to do door builds. It's a mix and match build anyways, just grabing stuff from the basement and if it fits it's going in. I'm doing a Rockford 4 channel for them and will be powering the midbass seperatley from the mid and tweeter.
> *


I thought I had some nice stuff "sitting in the basement!" :biggrin: 

Personally always been a fan of RF so can't go wrong there either. What RF amp are you going to be running them on?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I forget the model. It's out in the garage right now. I'll post up the model when I get back out there.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 21 2010, 10:33 AM~19384469
> *I forget the model. It's out in the garage right now. I'll post up the model when I get back out there.
> *


Well get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Clean as a whistle. :biggrin: Looks like you got a little bit of snow out there...man here in Cali its been raining and it really puts a damper on projects that I want to do. But good going man, keep the pics comin. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Dec 21 2010, 01:37 PM~19384958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got hit with rain that turned to freezing rain, then snow. It was a mess I couldn't even get the snowblower to remove it so now it's just a sheet of ice with snow on top. I wish I had room in my garage but no such luck.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I changed the power wire to dual 4 gauge from where it enters the cabin. It allowed me to hide the distribution block behind the kick panel instead of under the seat.



















Mounted the crossovers and amps. I still need to make a piece to support the back of each amp. I put a piece of mdf under the carpet where the crossovers sit to keep from putting screws throught the floor.










I also upgraded the factory grounds. I still need to run a new power wire from the alternator to the battery though.










I did the new motor ground directly to the alternator casing.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Awesome work as always homie !!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn looks good I bet it's gonna sound good too


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well as always I'm never satisfied for long. I'll be doing some upgrades over the next couple months to get a bit more out of it.

I finally got around to upgrading the power wire from the alternator to the battery and decided to throw a Kinetik battery in that I had laying around.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 30 2011, 05:36 PM~20221610
> *Well as always I'm never satisfied for long. I'll be doing some upgrades over the next couple months to get a bit more out of it.
> 
> I finally got around to upgrading the power wire from the alternator to the battery and decided to throw a Kinetik battery in that I had laying around.
> ...


Always like clean wires! Looking good!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2011, 06:49 PM~20221720
> *Always like clean wires! Looking good!
> *


X2

Takes a bit of thought when you gotta ran that big of wire around in a small space.

Looks good B :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. This car certainly was not the easiest car I've had to run wire through. Toyota didn't really leave any extra openings anywhere to help a brother out.

I may not do too much more to this after all though. My automotive ADD is getting the best of me again. Sunday may bring the start of a new adventure if all goes well. I've got a couple of 4'x8' shelves full of audio gear thats just waiting for a home and I may have found it.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice job. Looks really good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 05:34 PM~20230223
> *Thanks guys. This car certainly was not the easiest car I've had to run wire through. Toyota didn't really leave any extra openings anywhere to help a brother out.
> 
> I may not do too much more to this after all though. My automotive ADD is getting the best of me again. Sunday may bring the start of a new adventure if all goes well. I've got a couple of 4'x8' shelves full of audio gear thats just waiting for a home and I may have found it.
> *


Tuned in! :biggrin:


----------

